
Mexico City May Abolish Its Parking Minimums - jseliger
http://usa.streetsblog.org/2017/04/12/mexico-city-may-abolish-its-parking-minimums/
======
jseliger
Parking minimums are a pernicious cost that raise the price of housing:
[https://qz.com/1029925/if-youre-renting-a-city-apartment-
wit...](https://qz.com/1029925/if-youre-renting-a-city-apartment-without-a-
car-16-of-your-rent-pays-for-parking-you-dont-need)

